# bum genius 3.0 leak issues!



## Grivas (Nov 20, 2007)

so they are ok during the day, but every time I pick up my 6 week old, 8.5 lb dd at night (every 2-3 hours), her BG 3.0 diaper has leaked! what's up? these things were an investment, and I'm having to use the 7th generation disposables every night. I have followed the BG care directions carefully, use Charlie's Soap, plenty of rinses... I'm thinking this must be user error, maybe the way I put them on her? fyi: she is breast fed, and a side sleeper (that's where they leak). How tight should I pull these around her legs? They make some pretty deep marks in her skin, already, but maybe they need to squeeze those little thighs even more?

Any thoughts? please help me avoid another night of disposables!


----------



## riverside knitter (Jun 26, 2007)

FWIW, I couldn't use my BGs until my daughter was closer to 10 pounds. She just needed to get a little bigger for a better fit, otherwise she'd leak out the side as well. She's 9 weeks old and 12ish pounds now and the BGs fit her great on the smallest size with no more leg leaks. Do you have any prefolds & newborn/x-small covers that you could use in the meantime? That was the only cloth diaper that worked for us until our skinny newborn chunked up a bit.


----------



## babydanielsmom (Jan 18, 2008)

Have you tried to strip the diapers? I use charlie's but I still needed to strip them once ...for the same problem you're having. Also, the BG's seem to work better when you dry them in the dryer (something about the PUL) instead of hanging them out on a clothes line. You said that the dipes are making red marks on your lo's legs ...do you have them snappied on the smallest setting?When ds was 10-12 lbs we had to set it on the medium snap setting because he has very chunky legs ...the smallest setting just didn't work for his body type. Hope this helps


----------



## starshine1001 (Feb 16, 2008)

Sorry I don't have anything encouraging to say...my BG's do the same, and my DS is 4 mos. old and around 20 lbs. I've tried EVERYTHING...stripping, extra stuffing, different size adjustments, etc. They leak 3 out of 4 nights. So we're back in sposies at night until I can knit up some woolies. You might look into wool at night. I haven't tried it yet myself, but mommas everywhere have been praising the magic of wool for keeping their LO's dry all night long!


----------



## srlpenny (Jun 22, 2005)

Are you still using the newborn insert? When my ds was only a few weeks old we had to bump up to the OS insert on the smallest setting, it got rid of the leaks right away.
Also, reading the BG website it says to quickly lift up their legs after you put on the diaper and check for air between the leg and diaper, if you see any they need to be tightened.
When you take out the pocket is it completely soaked? If so, then you need to either change more often (wouldn't suggest that overnight) or bump up the absorbancy. If they are not then it's probably a fit or repelling issue.


----------



## Grivas (Nov 20, 2007)

oh, yeah, haha, those "inserts" were useless from day one! I've actually tried using them as doublers, but I don't think I did it right. I do the check for space between the dipe and the thigh every time, so my super detective sense is telling me this must be a repelling issue. It must just be more apparent when she is lying down.

Thanks to the poster who suggested woolies, and the one who suggested pre-folds with a wrap. I'll give both of these a shot.


----------



## eliotsmommy (Mar 18, 2008)

Just FYI, BG pockets stuffed with the OS insert it comes with and one hemp insert consistently last DS (who is 10 mo) 11-12 hours, through multiple nursings, while fitteds w/ hemp doublers and heavily lanolized wool covers/shorties/longies just don't seem to cut it for us...

I mention this only because wool tends to be quite expensive, so just be aware that it's not necessarily going to solve all of your problems...


----------

